# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Orange Belly

## JLC

The Orange Belly is a new line of Yellowbelly produced by Ben Siegel.  In addition to the expected Ivories when bred together, some of these Orange Bellies also threw Ultra Ivories and Graphite Ivories. 


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Stewart Reptiles


All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),GuNDeZZZ (10-01-2012),Kukulkan.213 (02-21-2015)

----------

